

Google Calendar now syncs with Outlook - sanj
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2008/03/introducing-google-calendar-sync.html

======
sanj
This was the one thing holding a lot of folks back from using Google Calendar.

It'll be interesting to see what comes of it.

------
mixmax
Won't this be a problem in enterprise settings?

I can't imagine the IT department letting you install third party plugins.

